
America’s gender-fluid future, in 100 years of baby name trends - johnny313
https://qz.com/1237944/americas-gender-fluid-future-in-100-years-of-baby-name-trends/
======
onychomys
Note that when the article says "...and Scarlett and Victoria at 1.00, without
a single boy.", they actually don't know that for sure. The SSA doesn't report
on any name given to less than five children (for privacy reasons), so it's
possible that there were up to four male Victorias born last year.

